# NC Bow Hunters SOL



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

Have any NC hunters been to the NC WRC web page lately. Go to the Hot Topics section to see how the vote went. They approved everything but the friends and family turkey day. One thing I don't understand is the ML season. H5 says to shorten the bow season by 1 week to make a 2 week ML season but H6 says ML season opens Sat. nearest Oct. 8 and closes the following Fri. Now if yo apply H5 to this ML season would open at the first of Oct. leaving only three weeks of Bow season. Any thoughts on this?
http://www.ncwildlife.org/Documents/proposed_regulation_actions_0309.pdf


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

I live in Newland N.C. You also know that they passed the bill that we can now bowhunt on sunday, I think this will make up for the week we lost to muzzle loading. What do you think?


----------



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm up in the air a little on the Sunday deal. Not saying I won't hunt on Sunday but could do without it too. It will be interesting to see how it affects the population in 5 or so years.


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

I know it means I won't have to driving to GA this year so I can hunt on Sunday (some of us work a lot of weekends). GA has had Sunday hunting FOR YEARS (including gun hunting on Sunday) ... more deer than NC and bigger deer than NC.



rlblevins2001 said:


> I'm up in the air a little on the Sunday deal. Not saying I won't hunt on Sunday but could do without it too. It will be interesting to see how it affects the population in 5 or so years.


----------



## pbwhite (Mar 1, 2004)

H6 didn't really pass. If you scroll down and read it, it was amended. The only thing they did was extend the gun season until Jan 1 in the northwestern district. The other districts didn't change at all. We only lost one week to muzzleloaders but gained nearly 13 days in sundays.


----------



## pbwhite (Mar 1, 2004)

It isn't going to effect the population. Nearly every other state in the Union allows sunday hunting and they all have bigger deer than NC. Extending gun season for two more weeks is whats going to effect the population. If it were up to the wildlife commission, they'd open gun season year-round and wipe the entire herd out.


----------



## CJF (Feb 11, 2005)

Last year was the first year you could bowhunt during the 1 week muzzleloader season. This year they added another week of muzzleloading season which you can still bowhunt during. (The seasons run concurrent).

Archers also picked up every Sunday from Sep. - to Jan. which they can hunt on so the archers season was just made longer in NC.

They didn't "lose" anything they actually gained hunting days.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

it is a good trade off 1 week for a season of sundays:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

And you can bowhunt during the 2 week muzzle loader season , on private land . so really lost nothing ..


----------



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

But how are you going to bow hunt on Sunday when the deer go nocturnal from hunting pressure? How are the wildlife officers going to enforce 2 buck limits without tagging deer and taking your deer to a check-in station? How many deer will be injured from crossbows because Joe-Blow thinks he can kill a deer out to 70 yds? It just seems to me that NC should ease into these new reg's over the course of a few years instead of jumping in all of a sudden. Raise the daily limit to 3 deer instead of dropping it all together. How many deer can a man process a day. A lot of deer will be wasted, shot and left in he field, or shot wihout a recovery attemt? I would like to hear cooments, pro's and con's.


----------



## REDNECK QDMA (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, You can hunt on sunday with a bow on Private Land. No sure about he seasons though I heard it so many different ways. Sure don't want to go to an early eastern season. Everyone is making a big deal of it on NC HUNT AND FISH stating that NCBA is trying to get the new proposals blocked. I'm happy with the new proposals however I would have rather it stated the way it was. Everyone voiced thier opinion at public meetings or NCWRC online poll. Now leave it to the biologist and comminsers to make the new laws. It's safe to say just wait until the regulations for 2009-2010 season is out. Until then nothing will surprise me.


----------



## roadmap (Feb 24, 2009)

Thus the reason i have drove to Ohio Every weekend for the past two hunting seasons. Leave at 4 fri and get there at 11. hunt all dat sat and sun leave at 7 sunday get home at 1 on monday morning get up at seven and go to work. I have taken 4 popers in 6yrs. Be very hard to do that around here


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

roadmap said:


> Thus the reason i have drove to Ohio Every weekend for the past two hunting seasons. Leave at 4 fri and get there at 11. hunt all dat sat and sun leave at 7 sunday get home at 1 on monday morning get up at seven and go to work. I have taken 4 popers in 6yrs. Be very hard to do that around here


Good deal ... Public land ??


----------



## pbwhite (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't know why so many people don't seem to know what laws passed and didn't. A lot of people at the local bow shoots seem to think gun season is opening in October. If they'd go to the website it plaining states what passed and didn't pass.


----------



## roadmap (Feb 24, 2009)

Sometimes we hunt on Wayne National Forest, and luckly that is where my family lives. I have had success on both. There are about 25,000 acres of public hunting in southern Ohio. It just takes determination and about four trips a year scouting and the game lands can be very productive.


----------



## eddie_tobler (Jun 20, 2008)

rlblevins2001 said:


> But how are you going to bow hunt on Sunday when the deer go nocturnal from hunting pressure? How are the wildlife officers going to enforce 2 buck limits without tagging deer and taking your deer to a check-in station? How many deer will be injured from crossbows because Joe-Blow thinks he can kill a deer out to 70 yds? It just seems to me that NC should ease into these new reg's over the course of a few years instead of jumping in all of a sudden. Raise the daily limit to 3 deer instead of dropping it all together. How many deer can a man process a day. A lot of deer will be wasted, shot and left in he field, or shot wihout a recovery attemt? I would like to hear cooments, pro's and con's.


Ok let me try to reply piece by piece;
1) While they do go nocturnal, I don't think that there is going to be a massive impact from this. 
2) There is no way to enforce the two buck limit, deal with it. We all have to. 
3) About as many deer injured as there are from idiots taking unethical shots anyhow, I understand that is the nature of things.
4) All these regulations did was mirror many other states that have similar regs. Refer to Illinois, Ohio, Georgia etc... I don't believe those regs have been detrimental there.
5) Who cares about the daily limit? It's a BS regulation that really has no bearing on harvest. 
6) True ethical hunters don't shoot and not attempt a recovery, and no amount of regulation or de-regulation will influence that. Please don't worry about that, neither you, I, nor anyone else can do anything to influence those people.

Remember cuz, the glass is more full than it was before...not less full. Smile enjoy the Sunday evenings after church hunting like the rest of us. :wink:


----------



## Chevync20 (Jul 28, 2008)

Im all for sunday bow hunting especially the 2010 Turkey season, unless they change something


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

luv2huntgobbler said:


> I live in Newland N.C. You also know that they passed the bill that we can now bowhunt on sunday, I think this will make up for the week we lost to muzzle loading. What do you think?


Bowhunting on Sunday is *only* on private land.


----------



## CJF (Feb 11, 2005)

We didn't lose a week to muzzleloading we gained a week.

We couldn't bowhunt during muzzleloading season before now we can the seasons are concurrent. Muzzleloading was expanded to 2 weeks. We can bowhunt both those weeks.


----------



## jim j (Feb 1, 2006)

H6 is for counties down east of us in ashe we will only loose the last week of bow season


----------



## CJF (Feb 11, 2005)

Actualy H6 is for Ashe county

H5) Open the muzzleloader season one week earlier to
create a two week muzzleloader season. Bow season will run concurrent.
15A NCAC 10B .0203 White-tailed Deer

Adopted

This is a state wide adoption


H6) Establish a uniform deer season (matching the current Eastern Deer Season) in and east of
Yancey, McDowell and Rutherford counties (WRC Districts 1-8), on private lands only,
with the following structure:
• bow and arrow season opens on the Saturday on or nearest to September 10 and ends the
fourth Friday thereafter;
• muzzleloader season opens the Saturday on or nearest to October 8 and ends the
following Friday;
• and all lawful weapon seasons opens the Saturday on or nearest to October 15 and ends
January 1.
• Bow and arrow will be allowed during the muzzleloader season.
15A NCAC 10B .0203 White-tailed Deer


*Motion from Big Game Committee to modify as follows: Deer seasons in the
Northwestern Deer Season will be changed so that the regular gun season is extended
through January 1.* Deer seasons in the Eastern, Central, and Western deer season
structures will remain unchanged.

Adopted (as modified).

*H6 was heavily modified. The only thing H6 does now is extend the regular gun season in North West North Carolina until Jan. 1*

HIGHLIGHTS OF CHANGES:
Sunday hunting archery only for all game except migratory birds (private lands only) effective July 1, 2009
Crossbow hunting for all game that can be hunted with a bow effective July 1, 2009
Muzzleloading season extended from 1 week to 2 weeks effective July 1, 2009

North West North Carolina big game regular gun season extended to Jan. 1


----------



## Whiskerbender (Jan 11, 2007)

chuckatuk said:


> it is a good trade off 1 week for a season of sundays:darkbeer:


Yeah but when are we gonna get a chance to feed up ,move stands,fish..etc.We already hunt every day wer'e breathen.:darkbeer:


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

i disagree....i dont feel we are gaining anything by hunting sunday and losing a week to the muzzleloader guys. just means more guns going off one week sooner and more hunting pressure. i strictly bowhunt so my opinion is biased. i think someone already mentioned it but oh well....just my $.02.....maybee i should try the ohio trips...seems to pay off


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

CJF said:


> We didn't lose a week to muzzleloading we gained a week.
> 
> We couldn't bowhunt during muzzleloading season before now we can the seasons are concurrent. Muzzleloading was expanded to 2 weeks. We can bowhunt both those weeks.


Yes you could ,but on private land only , if I remeber correct that was changed 2 years ago .


----------



## CJF (Feb 11, 2005)

So then what is all this nonsense we lost a week of bowhunting.

We didn't lose anything we gained 15 additional days in which to bowhunt.


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

NC stringpuller said:


> Bowhunting on Sunday is *only* on private land.


Yea, and all I have to hunt is public land so Im losing time that I can hunt are'nt I?

Have they done away with the secong bow season? like is it 3 weeks bow then 2 weeks ML and then rifle? or does it go back to another season of bow then to rifle?


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by NC stringpuller 
Bowhunting on Sunday is only on private land. 

Yea, and all I have to hunt is public land so Im losing time that I can hunt are'nt I?

Have they done away with the secong bow season? like is it 3 weeks bow then 2 weeks ML and then rifle? or does it go back to another season of bow then to rifle?


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

ebayollis said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by NC stringpuller
> Bowhunting on Sunday is only on private land.
> 
> ...


The way I read it was for Mitchell county, the seasons would be the same except Muzzleloader would be 2 weeks, then go back to bow. You can bow hunt on private land on Sunday, and you can hunt with a bow on private and public land during muzzleloader. I'm not sure but I think gun will extend to the end of December instead of the 2nd Saturday.


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok thats not so bad then...I thought they were going to do away with the second bow season compeletly and use it for extra rifle season as well...Im not so bummed now


----------



## bowhunterwh71 (Apr 14, 2009)

What concerns me more than the season dates is that anyone can hunt with a crossbow during the bow season, I bet next year we will have to wear hunter orange when bowhunting. I know where I live there are some hunters who would not hunt with a bow, but they will be in the woods opening day with crossbow cocked and loaded!!!
I feel this is a bad move on the part of the NCWRC:sad:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

bowhunterwh71 said:


> What concerns me more than the season dates is that anyone can hunt with a crossbow during the bow season, I bet next year we will have to wear hunter orange when bowhunting. I know where I live there are some hunters who would not hunt with a bow, but they will be in the woods opening day with crossbow cocked and loaded!!!
> I feel this is a bad move on the part of the NCWRC:sad:


Don't have to worry about it now for another year , the new laws where challenged and now all are on hold untill next year ..


----------



## pbwhite (Mar 1, 2004)

Where did you hear about this?


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

> What concerns me more than the season dates is that anyone can hunt with a crossbow during the bow season, I bet next year we will have to wear hunter orange when bowhunting. I know where I live there are some hunters who would not hunt with a bow, but they will be in the woods opening day with crossbow cocked and loaded!!!
> I feel this is a bad move on the part of the NCWRC


You're looking at this the same way our beloved NCBA is......which is missing the forest for the trees.

WHY do you think these proposals (all of them) were proposed? Do you think we need to kill more deer in NC? Would you rather we try to do that with Sunday hunting (bows) and xbows.....or would you rather we do it with guns?

I'm about at wits end with this group. Until now, I've been passive on the entire situation (because NONE of the gun law proposals will affect my hunting). Now....I think it would suit them right if the gun seasons were changed.

Cutting off your nose to spite your face has never been a solid strategy, if you asked me.


----------

